# Bachmann Little Hauler wheel replacement



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thinking about replacing my plastic wheels to metal for my Bachmann little hauler rolling stock. Will be running outdoors. Cars are a little light, thinking extra weight in wheels may improve performance (not sure if little big hauler engine can still pull the cars, will have to look into this).

Just inquiring if any one has had success this with wheel change out?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Bachmann metal wheels will swap straight in. The journals are very stiff so it may take some persuasion but be CAREFUL not to apply to much force or the journal may snap off. 

I have replaced all my LBHs with Bachmann metal wheels or LGB ball bearing wheels, and the Bmann metal wheels usually just snap right in.

BE ADVISED, so far ONLY Bmann and LGBs seam to work fine as the axles lengths are a few mm's shorter than Aristo or Gary Raymond's wheels, Aristo wheel axles are TOO LONG and unequivocally will not work.

BTW are you planning to run your LBH's with any other brand of rolling stock? 

If so you will need the adapters like on the Thomas line to lower the couplers to LGB standard height. As they come stock they are too high for everything else in G except for Bmanns own Thomas line. Its a really stupid oversight on B'manns part not to provide adapters to lower them like they have with the Thomas line. The adapters can be purchased on Evilbay, there is a seller ana.kramer who sells them bulk. Worth it just to have them on hand. They call them "lowering blocks".


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ana is the seller I got my little big hauler set from for Christmas. Goods delivered as advertised. Excellent wheel sets are a direct replacement. 

I am running standard couplers on my Big Hauler and will only be running the lit hauler set with the rolling stock that came with it. Did you have any issues with the stock Lil hauler engine pulling the cars after the wheel change? My layout will be relatively flat, less then 1% grades. Thinking keeping things as level as possible will be the easiest on my Bachmann line.

Do you have a preferred provider for big hauler metal wheels?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The only issue I have had is the engine has no weight in it so it cannot pull much more than comes in the sets. I plan to add some lead weights to both mine just to make them run smoother.

No preferences on sellers. Just whoever has them in stock for a reasonable price.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Looking at my trucks for the Little Hauler and they are pretty tight. Doesn't look like the wheels will pop out as in the Big Hauler Truck.

Little Hauler truck is part of the frame of the car. Looks like some sort of plastic bearing is installed between truck and wheel (I don't know if you still call it a truck). 

For you swap did you have to do anything to the plastic bushings?


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Lil hauler **** Big Problem. I purchased a set of Big Hauler 31.00 mm metal wheel sets item #92421. They don't fit. It appears the metal wheels have a small hub on each end. The little hauler plastic wheels don't have this hub. I can get them installed, but they are too snug, wheels won't turn, Only solution I see is cutting these hubs out with a dermal, hope it doesn't mess the wheel up to much.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Blk69 said:


> Lil hauler **** Big Problem. I purchased a set of Big Hauler 31.00 mm metal wheel sets item #92421. They don't fit. It appears the metal wheels have a small hub on each end. The little hauler plastic wheels don't have this hub. I can get them installed, but they are too snug, wheels won't turn, Only solution I see is cutting these hubs out with a dermal, hope it doesn't mess the wheel up to much.



I read your post and checked my LBHs with Bmann wheels. Are you SURE those are Bmann wheels and not possibly Aristo, where did you get them, were they straight from the package? I'll take some pics of mine and post them. I have both the small and large diameter wheels.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK for comparison to yours, heres mine. Bmann small diameter wheels




























Thats a typical LBH chassis, as you can see the metal extension of the wheel and while its a close fit, once installed theres still just enough play for the wheel to spin freely, at least on mine.






































And this is the large diameter wheels, again same axle detail, and same fit, first pic shows the full axle, is this what you have? can you post here or send send me pics of yours as I am a bit confused why your having trouble while I didnt.

One thing you can try is to gently but firmly pull the journal apart to try and widen the gap, I've done that to a couple of them, they a pretty durable so I think you could do this pretty safely.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

my website (photobucket) used for posting pictures is unfortunately under maintenance. My replacement wheels look like the ones in your photo. Big Hauler item #92421, your wheels have the same small hub on them. The gauge on both the plastic and metal wheels is the same. I will try one of the other Lil hauler trucks.

Will post pics after web site comes back up.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Try gently but firmly pulling the journals apart a couple times before putting the axle in. The plastic is kinda soft an that might help.

Which LBH cars are yours?


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Not sure what the journals are. The lil hauler has integrated trucks. Has a small plastic piece that acts as a bearing. If the journals are the integrated trucks, have a problem. My inter grated trucks are very firm, extra my difficult to get the wheels in and out of plastic bearing ( original and new wheels). Will try to post some pictures tonight.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

here is a pic of the package and close up of wheel

http://i1362.photobucket.com/albums/r694/Dpinn1234/wheel_zpsaa784e0a.jpg

http://i1362.photobucket.com/albums/r694/Dpinn1234/package_zpsaf5763c7.jpg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well sheee-oot....I'm now really stumped why mine work and yours don't. Assuming the wheels are in gauge and the spacing on the journals is the same as mine ....ergh. Let me find my calipers and do some measurements on my stuff because this shouldn't be happening.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I think the Bachmann wheels have inconsistent back to back measurements.
I have some small Bachmann wheels here which came off their V hoppers and they appear to have more axle protruding than all the images above. I can't give accurate back to back measurements at the moment.

Andrew


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Got my caliper
Lil Hauler, 
between journals (plastic bearing in integrated truck) 2.175", hard to get a lot of play in journals, this is the max
trucks 2.560"
big hauler wheel: 
gauge 1.575"
outside of wheel (less the nub) 2.1"
nub to nub 2.259"
Per my caliper, my big hauler wheel is a good .75" over the max the lil hauler can take. Going to need to file .1" off each wheel to install.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Update 7/24/14.

Ground down one side of my metal wheel hubs to flush with rest of wheel. This allowed new metal wheels to function in Lil Hauler. Did a few test runs with new car and appears to operate same plastic vs metal. Hopefully metal wheel weight will help minimize derailments.

You have to really push on the plastic trucks of the Lil Hauler to get the wheel sets in.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you have found a solution, guess I've been lucky with mine. Sheesh yad think these little guys would be easy to work with.


----------



## FatherMcD (Nov 13, 2015)

The journals on the Lil Big Hauler coaches are very easy to remove! You DO NOT need to pry them apart and risk breaking them. Just remove the body using the body colored tabs under the end platform. (I usually just have to press them inward on one end) Look at the inside floor above the journal and you'll see two tabs in a slot above the journal. Using small needle nosed pliers squeeze the tabs toward the center of the slot while pushing down gently. The bearing will slide down out of the journal. You may have to start the bearing on the other side of the car before the first one will come all the way out. Slide the bearings off the end of the axle. Lube the new axle end and slide them into the bearing. Slide the tabs back into the back of the journal while GENTLY squeezing them together and push in until they snap back in the locked position. I don't have any of the freight cars, but would expect that the body can be removed from the frame in a similar way.


----------

